# Kleinste Fänge



## Steve Deluxe (10. Januar 2010)

Hi Boardis #6
mir ist heute aufgefallen, dass es im Form hunderte Threads gibt, wo nur die großen Fänge gepostet werden. Ich dachte mir, man könnte doch auch mal nen Thread eröffnen, an dem alle ihren kleinsten fang posten können. Egal welcher Fisch, hauptsache LITTLE :q
Würd mich interressieren, wer auch Fotos von seinen kleinen macht |supergri

Also, ich fange dann mal an :


----------



## Steve Deluxe (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Muss ja keine Grundel sein, kann auch z.B. ein Hecht von 5 cm sein #6


----------



## Wolfsburger (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Hey find die Idee gut.
Hab leider keine Fotos auf dem Pc . Bin jedoch aber Weltmeister dieser Sache.
Wenn die Schonzeiten vorbei sind werde ich mal ein paar von dem minis Fotografieren


----------



## Andal (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Dann wollen wir doch den Martin weiter auf die Palme hochjagen...






...denn jeder erste Fisch einer neuen Saison, der hier stammt aus 2008, wird abgelichtet, egal welcher Art er ist. Und der Erste wird auch noch released, wiederum egal, welcher Art und Größe. That's my tribute to St. Peter!#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

mein Jung hätte da nen bitterling zu bieten, 3,5 cm !

ich hätt den nie gefangen, aber er hat mit seinen 5 jahren den biss erst nach 1 minute gesehen, da hat er tatsächlich den haken im maul gehabt. der fisch.


----------



## Dart (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Es gab vor langer Zeit mal ne Hitparade der Minis im AB, der Thread ist aber schon wirklich lang in der Versenkung verschwunden...evt. hat ja noch jemand den passenden Link parat.
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## u-see fischer (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Meine Kleinsten waren Stichlinge. Gemessen habe ich die nicht, schätzungweise waren die 3 - 4 cm lang.

Damit hier kein Ärgen aufkommt, Stichlinge kann man auch ohne Haken fangen, einfach einen Mistwurm mit einem Knoten an der Schnur befestigen und den Stichlingen hinhalten, wenn einer beist, verbeissen die sich und lassen nicht mehr los.


----------



## Rapfenfan (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Na klar.... #q untermaßige Fische gehören zügig und schonend abgehakt und zurückgesetzt - nicht erst noch lange fotografiert.....


 
Da schließ ich mich ganz dieser Meinung an. Und hoffe, dass nicht zu viele auf diesen Unsinn einsteigen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Meine Kleinsten waren Stichlinge. Gemessen habe ich die nicht, schätzungweise waren die 3 - 4 cm lang.
> 
> Damit hier kein Ärgen aufkommt, Stichlinge kann man auch ohne Haken fangen, einfach einen Mistwurm mit einem Knoten an der Schnur befestigen und den Stichlingen hinhalten, wenn einer beist, verbeissen die sich und lassen nicht mehr los.




So haben wir das als Kinder auch gemacht.
Dabei waren wir glücklich und brauchten gar keine grösseren.


#h#h


----------



## LocalPower (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Worin besteht der Unterschied, ob hier 5cm Grundeln fotografiert und released werden oder ob das mit Ü30 Barschen oder Meterhechten passiert, geschweige denn den ganzen Bildern der Karpfenfraktion (nicht wertend gemeint^^)?! |uhoh:

Man kann sich aber auch an jedem Mist hochziehen, wenn man will #d


----------



## piZ (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Mein kleinster Hecht letztes Jahr.Hat auf nen 3er Spinner gebissen


----------



## u-see fischer (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So haben wir das als Kinder auch gemacht.
> Dabei waren wir glücklich und brauchten gar keine grösseren.
> 
> 
> #h#h



Siehste, Angeln kann so schön sein. Angeln auf Sicht sogar noch schöner.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Na klar.... #q untermaßige Fische gehören zügig und schonend abgehakt und zurückgesetzt - nicht erst noch lange fotografiert.....



Is ja richtig, dann darfst du aber auch keinen kapitalen Karpfen, Waller etc., den du releasen möchtest, fotografieren! Konsequenterweise dürftest du mit dieser Einstellung dann nur Bilder von abgeschlagenen Fischen akzeptieren!


----------



## welsstipper (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

richtig fotos etc nur von der natur und waidgerecht getöteten fischen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


alles andere gehört der fischereischein sofort und auf lebenszeit entzogen das ist meine meinung !!! 

ihr wollt ja schließlich auch nicht minuten lang unterwasser gezogen werden, nur um ein foto zumachen !!! 

oder steht da jemand drauf ???


----------



## Tobi94 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*



GarstigerKot schrieb:


> hab da auch mal nen klenen barsch gefangen...nur das er nicht gebissen hat|bigeyes
> 
> mfg


 ouh...mitten im bauch gehakt...
Ich hab auf Mallorca eine 3cm Meerbrasse im Rüchen gehakt...|uhoh:


----------



## prinz1 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

hallo
ein kumpel von mir hat mal geschlagene 10 min gebraucht um den biß so richtig zu erkennen und anzuschlagen. das kam dabei raus!
http://file1.npage.de/004007/18/bilder/der_hat_mich_verrueckt_gemacht_12.-14.10.08.jpg
wir haben tierisch gefeiert. 

der prinz


----------



## pionier2511 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Das kleinste war n 5 cm Kaulbarsch


----------



## Andal (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*



welsstipper schrieb:


> richtig fotos etc nur von der natur und waidgerecht getöteten fischen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> alles andere gehört der fischereischein sofort und auf lebenszeit entzogen das ist meine meinung !!!
> ...



Tschawoll! Alles aussperren, ausgrenzen und ausmerzen. Schließlich leben wir in einem anständigen Land! :v#q:v


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wer releast Grundeln




Ähm...ich.

Es sei denn ich brauch sie als Köderfisch. 
Es sind Lebewesen für die ich keine Verwendung habe. Wie Kaulbarsche, Ukeleis und andere Kleinfische. Und sie können nix dafür, dass sie da sind. Und den Bestand eindämmen oder auch nur minimal eingrenzen geht auch nicht. 
Was übrig bleibt ist sinnloses töten.


----------



## Lorenz (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*



piZ schrieb:


> Mein kleinster Hecht letztes Jahr.Hat auf nen 3er Spinner gebissen



Ich hab einen noch kleineren gefangen,auf einen 8cm Husky Jerk :vik:
Das Bild,mit Fisch im Wasser,wurde leider nix.Er wurde dann schnellstmöglich abgehakt und released.


----------



## Balaton1980 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

jetz macht doch kein fass auf - stellt bilder ein oder lassts bleiben!!! #q


----------



## Laserbeak (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ähm...ich.
> 
> Es sei denn ich brauch sie als Köderfisch.
> Es sind Lebewesen für die ich keine Verwendung habe. Wie Kaulbarsche, Ukeleis und andere Kleinfische. Und sie können nix dafür, dass sie da sind. Und den Bestand eindämmen oder auch nur minimal eingrenzen geht auch nicht.
> Was übrig bleibt ist sinnloses töten.




Ich weiß, dass es OT ist, aber:

Das ist seit langem das beste Posting, was ich hier gelesen habe!


----------



## Fischhaker (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*



Rapfenfan schrieb:


> Da schließ ich mich ganz dieser Meinung an. Und hoffe, dass nicht zu viele auf diesen Unsinn einsteigen.


:v

Schließe ich mich auch an!


----------



## wasser-ralf (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Mein kleinster Hecht im letzten Herbst war ca 10 cm lang und hing beim Stippen mit einer Made plötzlich am Haken.


----------



## u-see fischer (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Ich hab einen noch kleineren gefangen,auf einen 8cm Husky Jerk :vik:
> Das Bild,mit Fisch im Wasser,wurde leider nix.Er wurde dann schnellstmöglich abgehakt und released.



Auch ich habe auf einen Husky Jerk einen kleinen Hecht gefangen. Vom Boot, beim reinkurbekn meinte meine Frau:"wie 2 Wobbler?"  Nee, einer war der Hecht, muste nur beim abhaken aufpassen, das man den richtigen zurücksetzt. :q


----------



## Borg (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Mein kleinster Fang war ein Barsch von 5 cm. Den hab ich bei meinen ersten Spinnversuchen gefangen....auf nen Wobbler, der doppelt so groß war wie der Barsch ....dachte zuerst, dass da irgendwie Kraut am Wobbler hängt *lol*. Naja, hab ihn direkt abgehakt, auf den Namen Erwin getauft und wieder zurückgesetzt. Ein Fisch, der einen Gegner angreift, der doppelt so gross ist, wie er selbst, hat in meinen Augen die Freiheit verdient! 

Habe leider kein Foto, da ich prinzipiell nie meine Fänge fotografiere und auch noch nichtmal ne Digicam habe.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## grazy04 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

http://img411.*ih.us/img411/5585/dscf0479x.jpg

knappe 4 cm, bei nem Ansitz auf Rotfedern und Schleien


----------



## wacko (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Ich lach mich schlapp wie sich manche wegen den fotos bepissen. Das sind die die jeden fisch abknüppeln, ihn zuhause in die spühle legen, den bauch aufschneiden und dann fotos machen die sie dann an fisch und fang schicken und im angelladen aufhängen wollen. Zu guter letzt wird die kapitale 45cm bafo dann ausgestopft und über den kamin gehängt. Wer vernünftig mit den fischen umgeht kann immer ein foto machen solang er es schnell macht. 
Ich bin grad im zug unterwegs stell aber die tage bilder von mini-hecht&zander rein


----------



## Jerk-master (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Das war mein kleinster Fisch letztes Jahr, es war aber nicht der Einzige an diesem Tag, mit dem selben Wobbler habe ich noch 2 Hechte gefangen wobei aber leider keiner maßig war. Ich bin eigentlich eher ein Jerk-bait Fan doch an diesem Tag versuchte ich mal mein Glück mit meinem "alten" fängigen Wobblerden ich schon seit mehr als 10 Jahren in meiner TackleBox mit mir führe.
Naja mit dem Jerken war ich schon erfolgreicher |supergri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Meine kleinsten Fischen waren Moderlieschen die beim stippen an den Haken ging!
Meine kleinste Platte hatte ca. 12cm -gefangen an der Este beim Aalangeln


----------



## heiko25 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

hi

Süß der kleene auf dem letzten Bild )


----------



## wacko (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

hier die bilder, den zander muss ich wohl zuhause suchen


----------



## Lorenz (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Tja,so eine schlechte Qualität wird das wenn der Autofokus den Fisch nicht findet |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Für den Butt hätte ich fast das Gaff gebraucht und mit der abartigen Grundel kann ich auch dienen....


----------



## King Wetzel (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

hab ich auf nen 1 ner mepps gefangen is aber quer gehakt gewesen|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Allround-Angler (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Lang ist`s her, da habe ich einen Brutfisch noch mit Dottersack mit einem Spinner gehakt.
Größe geschätzt knapp 1 cm.
Die Art konnte ich nicht erkennen, aber müßte wegen des Dottersackes eine Salmonide gewesen sein? Allerdings war es im Spätsommer, passt auch irgendwie nicht, vielleicht war es kein Dottersack und ich habe mich damals verguckt|rolleyes...


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Mal den Thread wieder hochholen...
 Ich habe nen großen Hecht gekeschert, und danach den gummierten Kescher am Ufer ausgespült und dann war der plötzlich drin |supergri


----------



## stephan148 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

niedlich der kleine


----------



## schwarzbarsch (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Ne sehr junge Barbe


----------



## Angler2097 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*



Pike-Hunter1994 schrieb:


> Mal den Thread wieder hochholen...
> Ich habe nen großen Hecht gekeschert, und danach den gummierten Kescher am Ufer ausgespült und dann war der plötzlich drin |supergri



So einen hab ich neulich auch gefangen :m


----------



## siloaffe (1. August 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Hab ihn Franz getauft......


----------



## Kodo-Jano (5. August 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Mein erster Fang...


----------



## DJ-Sancho (5. August 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*





Sorry is leider unscharf geworden...


----------



## Sygi.94 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Ich habe vor nen paar Wochen nen fetten Blei gekeschert und habe dann nach dem abhaken so ganz kleine Mini Fische im Kescher gesehen waren wenn es hochkommt 1-2 cm lang habe erst gedacht das es Mini zander sind aber nach nen bisschen nachdenken und genau betrachten habe ich gesehen das er nur 3 Stacheln hat somit hatte ich mit einmal ca 20 kleine Stichlinge bzw Dreistachligestichlinge dann habe ich sie sofort zurück gesetzt. 
Fand das echt faszinierend


----------



## Schugga (15. August 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Tolles Thema 


So einen kleinen Kaulbarsch hatte mein Partner letztens auch rausgzogen - der Barsch hatte aber nicht den Haken im Mund, sondern nur den Wurm!
Und den hat er auch nicht los gelassen!
Auch nicht, als der Kleine schon in der Luft hing |kopfkrat

Mein Freund musste dem Kaulbarsch den Wurm richtig aus dem Mund rausziehen :q

Richtig hartnäckig für sein junges Alter (und ein schöner, kleiner Fisch) #6

Achja, PS: Kaulbarsche sind hier bei uns eine geschützte Art  Ist das bei Euch auch so?


----------



## Martin70 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*




Gruß
Martin


----------



## MarcusS. (21. August 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Zur Zeit sind bei uns massig von den Zwergen unterwegs [emoji20]. 

Mfg Marcus 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/21/4581768a266931c9cae7d06013f945cd.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/21/86227dc9c93024f1e31e2138802dc47f.jpg


----------



## Schugga (22. August 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Die üben das Jagen, damit sie groß und stark werden


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. August 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Nur mal so als Info. 
Fische die noch groß und stark werden sollen, darf man nicht mit einem Lappen anfassen(das zerstört die sie schützende Schleimhaut), sondern mit nassen Händen!!
Andernfalls gegen sie an Verpilzung ein.


----------



## MarcusS. (22. August 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Ja ich weiß aber bei den kleinen ist das immer so ein Ding mit dem festhalten wenn sie den Spinner so tief geschluckt haben. Bevor ich ihm den Kiemendeckel eindrücke mach ich es lieber so.


----------



## Martin70 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Ja genau, ist egal wie man den kaputt macht.
Bei den kleinen kann man auch schon den kiemengriff machen. Alternativ einen lip grip benutzen. Aber mit dem Lappen geht garnicht.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## tomsen83 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*



Martin70 schrieb:


> Ja genau, ist egal wie man den kaputt macht.
> Bei den kleinen kann man auch schon den kiemengriff machen. Alternativ einen lip grip benutzen. Aber mit dem Lappen geht garnicht.
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



Genau-Lipgrip... Das vergess mal ganz schnell wieder. Kannste vielleich zum fixieren im Wasser nehmen, aber nicht zum halten. Außerdem hat der kleine *******r dann den Mund voll. Wie du bei nem 20cm Hecht den Kiemengriff ansetzen willst musst Du mal zeigen. Da geht kein Finger rein und wenn kriegste den nicht mehr (ohne Verletzung für Fisch und Dich) raus.

Lappen is auch blöd. Im Idealfall Hände feucht und resolut aber nicht brutal fixieren. Hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit.

Im Übrigen: Die kleinen Hechte hängen in 90% der Fälle als Gruppe von mehreren Fischen zusammen (bis ca. 40-50cm) fängst du einen, dann geh weiter zum nächsten Spot. Somit verhinderts Du ein verangeln und nen Großer steht eh eher abseits.


----------



## Martin70 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Wie auch immer. Es gibt bessere Möglichkeiten als einen Lappen.
Gruß
Martin


----------



## tomsen83 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

...und das is nich der Lipgrip....


----------



## Pippa (22. August 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

..........


----------



## Martin70 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Respect Pippa.
Gefangen aber auch ohne Angel, oder?
Ich denke ja, wegen komplette Handlandung.
Gruß
Martin


----------



## MarcusS. (22. August 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Grundsätzlich verwende ich auch keine Lappen! Nur in diesen Fall gab es für mich keine andere Möglichkeit der 2er Spinner war fast komplett geschluckt. Den Kiemengriff bei der Größe würde ich auch gerne mal sehen "das ist bestimmt sehr schonend"! Nun zum Thema lipgrip dieses Teil ist für mich eine der schlimmsten Erfindung im Angelsport! Außerdem bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das er noch munter schwimmt die Schleimschicht bildet sich auch wieder nach. So wie bei Verletzungen auch.


----------



## captn-ahab (22. August 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

@ Marcus

Ich habs neulich so versucht: Mit dem gummierten Kescher auf den rasen legen, vorsichtig festdrücken und dann langsam rausziehen.
Aber ist nicht ganz einfach wenn die sich wehren.
Bei der Aktion hat er mir das Stahlvorfach einmal in den Finger gezogen


----------



## warenandi (23. August 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Habe den Trööt hier eben erst entdeckt...
Deswegen leider auch kein Foto, da ich meine kleinsten nie Fotografiert habe. Gemessen habe ich letztens eine Plötze von 4cm. Gefangen auf 3 Maden am 8er Haken...:m


----------



## schwarzbarsch (23. August 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Raub-Schneiderle


----------



## phirania (27. August 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Werde ich mich heir auch mal einreihen...
War ein echt harter Drill|rolleyes


----------



## Schugga (28. August 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Petri!
Was für'n Prachtkerl #6


----------



## xPuni (28. August 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Gestern ein Daumen großen Schlammpeitzger auf Tauwurm gefangen... Hammer Drill


----------



## Pupser (28. August 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Mein kleinster Zander auf GuFi


----------



## hanzz (28. August 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Hab auch einen

 http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/28/8c5f4c2df890a46275dfb8b4bfc2206e.jpg


----------



## Daniel SN (28. August 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Der Zander ist ja Hammer. 
Nur schade das es der letzte Biss war für ihn.


----------



## Pupser (29. August 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Der Zander ist ja Hammer.
> Nur schade das es der letzte Biss war für ihn.


Ja leider, aber das Jahr war damals ein klasse Brut-Jahr für unsere Zander.
Da sind mit Sicherheit einige durchgekommen.


----------



## Daniel SN (29. August 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Aber nur wenn nicht alle Zander so gierig/hungrig waren.  ;-p


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (29. August 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/29/5e8afcf6eca885d1bf4745bcef09e62b.jpg mein kleinster barsch


----------



## hanzz (29. August 2014)

Sieht aus wie n Wobbler. 
Prima fürs CRig


----------



## telron (1. September 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

so klein und schon so gierig |bigeyes


----------



## Maas-runner94 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Mein "PK"...   Gebissen auf nen 5er Mepps, ich hab keine Ahnung wie der den drilling ins maul bekommen hat, aber ging ganz sauber!
Der schwimmt jetzt in einem 6000l aquarium..


----------



## dunkelbunt (2. September 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

wunderschöne färbung der kleine petri #6


----------



## hanzz (2. September 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Noch ein schöner Mini

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/02/38c786030ce22e038b23f630daa26c32.jpg


----------



## Maas-runner94 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*



dunkelbunt schrieb:


> wunderschöne färbung der kleine petri #6



 Petri dank!
Fand ich auch!   Hechte sind so unglaublich schöne fische, für mich ist jeder hecht was besonders!

Gruß aus Goch


----------



## Jose (2. September 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

gerissen güldet ja eigentlich nicht - aber das war wirklich ein kopfschuss, kein fake.


----------



## Martin70 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*



hanzz schrieb:


> Noch ein schöner Mini
> 
> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/02/38c786030ce22e038b23f630daa26c32.jpg



Was ist das für eine Art?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## hanzz (3. September 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Ich mein, dass es ein Stichling ist.
Aus der Lippe.


----------



## Martin70 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Stichling, das kann sein. Hab ich schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen. Zuletzt mit 10 oder so. Und dann vor 4 Jahren bei der Prüfung auf den Fischkarten.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Stulle (3. September 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

3 stachliger stichling hab die aber seit Jugendtagen nicht mehr außerhalb des Wassers gesehen


----------



## Daniel SN (3. September 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Ich hatte dieses Jahr auch mal wieder Stichlinge auf der Senke aber so schön gefärbt waren die nicht.


----------



## marcomo (6. September 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Rotfeder gefangen mit Eimer 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD A9191 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## iloveperch (11. September 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Ganz lustige Geschichte ... Mein Kumpel und ich waren an einem kleinen Tümpel mit Spinnern angeln. Das dürften welche Größe 2 gewesen sein und auf einmal fangen wir eine vielleicht 3 cm große ^^ Ukelei aber nicht seitlich gehakt sondern die hatte den Haken richtig im Maul versenkt  :vik:


----------



## dunkelbunt (13. September 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

war die woche ein bisschen feeder dabei kam dieser mini hier zum vorschein :vik:


----------



## hanzz (13. September 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*



dunkelbunt schrieb:


> war die woche ein bisschen feeder dabei kam dieser mini hier zum vorschein :vik:


Der ist viel zu gross für den Thread hier [emoji6] 

Haha. Nee, schöner fisch


----------



## dunkelbunt (13. September 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*



hanzz schrieb:


> Der ist viel zu gross für den Thread hier [emoji6]
> 
> Haha. Nee, schöner fisch




:q:q:q:q

naja 11cm zu groß ich guck ma ob ich noch kleiner komm :q:q
war aber meine persönlich kleisnte schleie die ich je gefangen hab


----------



## Ra.T (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Hallo...,
diesen Herbst bin ich nun auch mal in den Microkosmos eingetaucht.

Beim angeln in Westkapelle (NL) ging mir dieser kleine Winzling auf Seeringelwurm an den Haken. 
Naja, ich poste mal ohne weitere Ausführungen das Fischlein.
mfg
Ralf


----------



## MarcusS. (30. November 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

Hier mal ein "Megadorsch" von heute abend  http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/29/86912a996978fc21e92db28e45bff8ed.jpg


----------



## Pippa (30. November 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

..........


----------



## Lorenz (30. November 2014)

*AW: Kleinste Fänge*

In Relation zu Köder-/Hakengröße und Zielfisch war der schon ziemlich klein...


----------

